# Winding stick build



## rwe2156 (May 7, 2014)

This was basically a prototype but I think its ok.
I'm having trouble seeing the markers on the second stick its a real strain on my eyes.
So I'm looking for suggestions refer able to this.
I'm thinking a darker wood might be better, or maybe two diff woods the darker one in back?
Maybe play around with color variations using paper.
Only other thing is I messed up and made them too light.
I have some really dense lignum and some purple heart I think I'll use.

No for a really stupid question - do you read the bottom of the markers or the top? Ivw always read windig sticks along the top.


----------



## ElChe (Sep 28, 2014)

Those look nice. I always look at the top of the winding sticks. I made mine from contrasting woods maple and walnut. Mine are positively amateurish compared to yours.


----------



## BurlyBob (Mar 13, 2012)

Those are awesome! You've given me a pattern to follow. I've never quite warmed to the idea of winding sticks till now.

Thanks!


----------



## rad457 (Jun 15, 2013)

I like the tapered design, just made a set from some Jatoba and birch. I like to reverse the contrasting colors, dark in front light in the back or vise versa depending on background color.


----------



## BurlyBob (Mar 13, 2012)

Rad that's a great idea. You guys are giving me great incentive to makemy own.

Thanks.


----------



## ColonelTravis (Mar 19, 2013)

Yeah, read from the top. I made some not as nice as those, but had the same problem. Just not enough contrast for me. Paul Sellers (and probably others, but his was the first I saw) puts a black strip across the first stick, which is what I'm going to make when I do mine over. From his photo below you can see how easier it is to see.










Also check out his free Woodworking Masterclass, he just came out with a video 1-2 weeks ago on making winding sticks.

Actually, the sticks I want to make are like these I found on a furniture maker's site, which are almost too nice for dumb old winding sticks. Again, I'll add the contrasting black strip on the front one and the white accents on the back one.


----------



## rwe2156 (May 7, 2014)

Very informative post, Col Travis.

Through a measuring error, I actually made my sticks to narrow. They were supposed to be 5/8" at the base.

I was also going to make the little dowels to hole them together but they were too thin.

I also will keep one edge square to bottom (I tapered it because so thin it was a little tippy).

The black stripe along the top is the trick.
I'm thinking a dyed maple strip.

I made my sticks 18". Sound about right?

Thanks alot!!


----------



## alsp722 (Mar 17, 2015)

I was also going to make the little dowels to hole them together but they were too thin.?


----------



## daddywoofdawg (Feb 1, 2014)

I like the idea of light wood and a dark wood and maybe the black strip on the edge of the dark wood,My eyesight it's easier to see dark on a light background.Maybe before you cut wood get a dark piece of paper and a white one and maybe put a dark line on another hold the two up and see which is easier for your eyes and background of your shop to see easier.
They are nice looking.If your going to toss them, I'll pay shipping if you want to give them to me.


----------



## GregInMaryland (Mar 11, 2010)

Some nice sticks. I made some similar ones out of ebonized cherry and maple. Where and how much light I have shining on them makes a real difference. I will turn off the overhead lights and only use spot lights. The contrasting lights seems to help.

Greg


----------



## rwe2156 (May 7, 2014)

> I was also going to make the little dowels to hole them together but they were too thin.?
> 
> I cut them too narrow. The bottoms are only about 3/8" wide.
> Don't want to have a dowel sticking out one bump or drop and its probably split.
> ...


----------



## rwe2156 (May 7, 2014)

> I like the idea of light wood and a dark wood and maybe the black strip on the edge of the dark wood,My eyesight it s easier to see dark on a light background.Maybe before you cut wood get a dark piece of paper and a white one and maybe put a dark line on another hold the two up and see which is easier for your eyes and background of your shop to see easier.
> They are nice looking.If your going to toss them, I ll pay shipping if you want to give them to me.
> 
> - daddywoofdawg


Gladly. PM me your address.


----------



## Tim457 (Jan 11, 2013)

> The black stripe along the top is the trick.
> I m thinking a dyed maple strip.
> 
> I made my sticks 18". Sound about right?
> ...


You did a really nice job for a prototype. The dyed maple would certainly work or any wood with high tannin content like oak or walnut will ebonize well.

18" seems, fine. Mostly it's whatever fits easily where you want to store is and what size of stock you normally work on. 18" winding sticks on a 9" wide plank will exaggerate the twist 2 times because 9 goes into 18 two times. On a 3" plank it will exaggerate it 6 times, etc. So basically if you use a lot of wider stock, you may want longer winding sticks, but it seems uncommon.

Really need to make a decent set of winding sticks. I've been using the straightedge method to test for wind and it's not as easy.


----------

